# We don't need fur



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

At Calvin College in Michigan yesterday, HSUS top dog, Wayne Pacelle said to the gathering:

"But now it's 2011, we don't need fur to keep ourselves warm, when folks trek to the North Pole as a measure of trek or exploration&#8230; they don't go in a fur coat, they go in a Gortex coat," he said.







"We are all sinners when it comes to animals," Pacelle said.

So, there you have it. Turn in your gear and repent, you sinners. Oh, and good luck keeping warm in Gortex because it's designed to keep water off - not to be an insulator.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Typical pencil pusher, don't research the info I'm presenting cause all the other people are stupider then me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

hassell said:


> Typical pencil pusher, don't research the info I'm presenting cause all the other people are stupider then me!!!!!!!!!


This anti-hunter doesn't even know what year it is!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA!! Ya I seen that but forgot to include it in my reply.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would like him to tell that to some guys I know who trap up north in the below 20 degree temps. Wearing fur coats and fur mittens they are able to stay warm.

Or better yet...lets see him go there with his Gortex ha ha...it would make a good story.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I would love to see the $%%^&***((&%$ stay for a month in the North. He wouldn't make it two days without his lattes and manicures on the donators dime !! Why was he even invited to this college is what I want to know. Hopefully not a public one at that.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Calvin College has a whole weekend dedicated to the vegans. That clown was the speaker for yesterday. I see that he has given himself a nice pay increase every year that he has been in charge too. I guess he cares more about his money than the animal he claims to be protecting. $226,000 difference in pay since he took over in 1994. That info was from 2009, so who know how much more in the past 2 years. An average of $14,000 increase each year.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The sad thing is they've been called out by Humane Watch and HSUS doesn't like it one bit ! They've been exposed big time. I just wish someone would keep up a full court press and continue to aggravate and make them burn up precious resources defending themselves.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

bones44 said:


> The sad thing is they've been called out by Humane Watch and HSUS doesn't like it one bit ! They've been exposed big time. I just wish someone would keep up a full court press and continue to aggravate and make them burn up precious resources defending themselves.


I wrote a newspaper piece last year and did just that. None other than Michael Markarian, HSUS' second in command, responded with an editorial that refuted none of my claims - just said I was not mainstream and all wrong. Then, with his 15 minutes of fame, went on to tell the world all the good HSUS does. But with its huge staff of attorneys, employee pensions, marketing costs, etc., he failed to mention what little is left to help anything or anyone other than themselves.

People have caught on but that doesn't stop HSUS from sending me free tote bags, calendars, and cute greeting cards. I just send as much junk back to them as I can inside their postage-paid envelope.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

What a tool this guy is. One of MANY!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

This whole anti-fur craze is really ignorant on these people's part. The fact of the matter is that most of the anti-fur people are also the "go green" people. I have nothing against recycling, but these people take it to the next level. You guys know what I mean. In reality if you think about it, wearing fur would be "going green"! It is a renewable resource, and doesn't harm the planet in any way. Where do you think the fake fur ends up when the garment is tossed out? In a landfill where it will never decompose because it is plastic! I highly doubt it is recycled. I guess I just wish there was a way to get the "Go Green, Wear Fur!" message out there!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd buy a bumper sticker ! LOL Glenn, I totally agree. They base everything on fears and feelings. They really don't have a sensible argument for anything. Everything done is in attack mode. They make the worlds great con artists look like rookies.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

If you really pay attention to their so called arguments you will notice its nothing but a bunch of big fancy words, strategically placed to paint a grim picture, in order to upset someone hoping they act on those feeling. I have never hear an arguement on their behalf that was logical or intelligent. Its as if they think that by using ultra descriptive words and making it sound really bad people will think, "wow they are smart and must know what they're talk about." Like Don said, A BUNCH OF TOOLS!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly. Sounds like management where I work. They use all these big words that spin a huge circle that says actually nothing when you put it all together. I'd love to put a video together for them....BUUUUAAAAAHHHH


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> If you really pay attention to their so called arguments you will notice its nothing but a bunch of big fancy words, strategically placed to paint a grim picture, in order to upset someone hoping they act on those feeling. I have never hear an arguement on their behalf that was logical or intelligent. Its as if they think that by using ultra descriptive words and making it sound really bad people will think, "wow they are smart and must know what they're talk about." Like Don said, A BUNCH OF TOOLS!!!


Don't go putting them on my arse...wasn't me ! LOL


----------

